# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Cascading Style Sheets (CSS) >  webBrowser Control Transparent

## xiaoyao

vb6,WPF ChromiumWebBrowser,Web Page Background Transparency



```
<style>
        html, body {
            margin: 0px;
            height: 100%;
            width: 100%;
            overflow: hidden;
            background: rgba(0, 0, 0, 0);
        }
</style>
```

dose anybody test it?

Code is being developed, welcome to participate.

----------


## federico07

let us take a look ate the project  :Big Grin:

----------


## dday9

_Moderator Actions: Moved thread to the CSS codebank._

----------

